#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Συγκεντρωτική κατάσταση αμοιβών μηχανικών

## NIKOS_M

"_Μέχρι την 20ή ημέρα του μηνός Φεβρουαρίου κάθε έτους ο μηχανικός  υποχρεούται να υποβάλλει, με τη χρήση ηλεκτρονικής μεθόδου επικοινωνίας  στο δικτυακό τόπο  της Γενικής Γραμματείας Πληροφορικών Συστημάτων  (Γ.Γ.Π.Σ.), κατάσταση με τις  έγγραφες συμφωνίες που έχει συνάψει με  τους αντισυμβαλλομένους του μέσα στην  προηγούμενη διαχειριστική περίοδο  και στην οποία αναγράφονται το ονοματεπώνυμο,  η διεύθυνση, ο Α.Φ.Μ.  του κάθε συμβαλλόμενου, το είδος της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας  και η  συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή._" (πηγή)

Σε ποιά ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση υποβάλουμε τη συγκεντρωτική κατάσταση; Μπήκα στο taxisnet αλλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα. Πήρα και τηλ. στην γενική γραμματεία πληροφοριακών συστημάτων, αλλά δεν ξέρανε τίποτα. Ισχύει η υποχρέωση υποβολής;

----------


## NIKOS_M

Τελικά βγήκε ανακοίνωση αναστολής της υποβολής των συγκεντρωτικών καταστάσεων για τη χρήση 2013. Το κείμενο της ανακοίνωσης εδώ

----------

